# Netzteil genug Ampere?



## Scraper (27. März 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ein Freund hat mich um Hilfe gebeten, aber da ich mir selbst nicht sicher bin, habe ich ihm angeboten seine Frage ans Forum zu richten.

Er hat sich vor kurzen eine GTX 580 zugelegt und wollte jetzt wissen, ob sein Netzteil für diese ausreicht. Er hat ein Netzteil von be quite, mit 700 Watt.  Die 12V-Leitungen haben jeweils 18 Ampere. Im Handbuch der Grafikkarte steht  aber das sie zwischen 20 und 30 Ampere benötigt. Heißt des jetzt, dass sie zu  wenig Ampere bekommt oder da sie ja auch zwei Stromanschlüsse hat, dass es  ausreicht?​
Vielen Dank schon mal.

MfG Scraper


----------



## x-up (27. März 2011)

Das NT reicht locker aus


----------



## BigBubby (27. März 2011)

Bei Bequite würde ein Straight oder DarkPower auch mit 550 Watt ausreichen bei der Karte. 700Watt ist mehr als ausreichend.
Die Amperezahlen sind hauptsächlich als orintierung, wenn man billige NTs, wie Xilencepower, LC Power oder auch die günstige Linie von BeQuite die Pure/System-Power möchte. Bei den allen sollten aber 700Watt mehr als ausreichend sein.


----------



## Scraper (27. März 2011)

Danke, aber explizit wollten wir wissen ob die Ampere ausreichen, weil die 12V Leitung ja nur 18Ampere her gibt und die Graka 20-30 benötigt, bzw. ob sie den Strom über die zwei Stromanschlüsse ausgleicht?


----------



## kbyte (27. März 2011)

Antwort: Ja. Darüber hinaus ist es ja nicht nur eine 12V-Leitung.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

Du musst dir halt die kombinierte Leistung der 12V-Schienen anschauen. Aber wie gesagt, reicht locker.


----------



## Scraper (1. April 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Die Amperezahlen sind hauptsächlich als orintierung, wenn man billige NTs, wie Xilencepower, LC Power oder auch die günstige Linie von BeQuite die Pure/System-Power möchte. Bei den allen sollten aber 700Watt mehr als ausreichend sein.


 
Ich habe mal nach geschaut und er hat ein BeQuite System-Power, also wohl eins der günstigeren.
Außerdem hat er sich jetzt den restlichen PC auch noch neu gekauft, sprich Mainboard, Ram, Cpu und nen Blue-Ray Brenner. Nur er bekommt jetzt einfach so Standbilder und kann nur noch resetten, könnte das zusammenhängen bzw. ist das da es nen billig Netzteil ist tragisch für die Leistung der Graka?


----------



## Erzbaron (1. April 2011)

Naja Billignetzteil sei mal dahingestellt, die Systempower S6 basieren halt noch auf den E6 und wurden für Systemintegratoren gebaut und vertrieben ...

Grundsätzlich sollte eine GTX580 aber einem 700W starken Modell aus dieser Serie keine Probleme bereiten ...


----------



## BigBubby (1. April 2011)

Er könnte mal versuchen über die Stromadapter von 2x Molex auf 6Pin PCI Express. Die Last auf möglichst viele Lanes zu verteilen. Ist unschön, aber könnte helfen, wenns dadran liegt.


----------



## Erzbaron (1. April 2011)

bloß nicht  Das S6 700 hat 2 PCIe Stecker die je über eine eigne 12V Rail versorgt werden ...


----------



## Myrkvidr (3. April 2011)

Du kannst auch z.B. hier ganz leicht selbst berechnen, wieviel Ampere auf +12V nötig sind, um in etwa den Stromverbrauch deiner GraKa abzudecken:
Elektrische Spannung elektrischer Strom Widerstand Impedanz Leistung Energie Formel Physik Physikunterricht Berechnung Zusammenhang zwischen Stromstärke Ampere Amper Volt Ohm allgemein - Leistungsformel Power Formeln berechnen umrechnen Tontechnik Ph

Mit knapp über 20A kommst du demnach hin, bei zwei Rails für die Stromanschlüsse also echt MEHR als ausreichend.


----------

